# CBS Early Show, Autoimmune disorders



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I was pleased to see a Dr. talking about fibromyalgia and other autoimmune disorders on todays programming (Aug 24, 2004) on HealthWatch. Here is the link if you didn't see it: http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/08/24/...ain638008.shtml It may bring you to the homepage and then you just have to click on Early Show/HealtWatch to get to the story called: "Why the Body Attacks Itself" by Dr. Robert G. Lahita.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

That was a very interesting article!!


----------

